# 94 max - lurches from start when hot and won't overdrive when hot



## misterkel (Sep 1, 2010)

My 94 maxima is fine until it's hot. Then it lurches at low speed (up to 20 mph). Overdrive won't work when this happens.

what's wrong?


----------



## sanford7575 (May 23, 2006)

*Lurches?*

I'd sggest tesing the MAF and the Ignition Coils. Both could cause lurching when accelerating.


----------



## misterkel (Sep 1, 2010)

*reply lurching Nissan*



sanford7575 said:


> I'd sggest tesing the MAF and the Ignition Coils. Both could cause lurching when accelerating.


thanks. What's an MAF?


----------

